# North Korea just shelled South Korea



## Feels Good Man (Nov 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *North Korea artillery fire hits South island*
> 
> SEOUL | Tue Nov 23, 2010 1:22am EST
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6AM0TZ20101123


----------



## Raiser (Nov 23, 2010)

Was it the North or South that lost a ship a couple months ago?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 23, 2010)

South lost a ship to the North, though the North denied it for some reason.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 23, 2010)

South lost the ship a couple months ago, but the alleged North missile ended up being of German origin.  Germany is not a military trading partner with North Korea, so it can only have been a false flag.  

This current situation could be another engineered provocation, so we need to watch carefully how this pans out.


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 23, 2010)

So North finally did it huh.Honestly I really don't know what goes in the mind of these people.Can't we all just live in peace?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> So North finally did it huh.Honestly I really don't know what goes in the mind of these people.Can't we all just live in peace?


That's just it, they're people. World + Life = 0 chances of permanent peace.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Knighted Hero


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos everywhere. No more peace in most places... That's just sad.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 23, 2010)

So err are they wanting to be starting a war on the Southern Koreans? NK isn't exactly anyone's friend I wonder if any other countries will respond and step in.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> So err are they wanting to be starting a war on the Southern Koreans? NK isn't exactly anyone's friend I wonder if any other countries will respond and step in.



It's probably another "Well carry on being mega douches until you send us some more food" tactic. 

If this doesn't work they will start nuclear tests again. Then the good ol USA will send them some wheat/wahtever with the stars and stripes and a nice little "A gift from the people of the USA" note etched on each grain. Then the people will be told how glorious the Great Leader is, so amazing even the mighty Americans pay him tribute.

Just in case you think that sounds too much like bullshit, it's what happened last time.

EDIT: Should probably point out I'm not having a dig at the Americans, they do the same with everyone they blackmail into giving them aid, I just think they are the only ones who tried to send a message to the people just to have it usurped by the regime.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 23, 2010)

Jesus fooshizzles

why??


----------



## SonicRax (Nov 23, 2010)

...This is becoming ridiculous. What the hell are they trying to accomplish exactly?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 23, 2010)

World War 3?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

Pleeeeeeeeeeease I hope not


----------



## redact (Nov 23, 2010)

i think they hit our servers


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

clownb said:
			
		

> Germany is not a military trading partner with North Korea, so it can only have been a false flag.



Weapons in the international arms market can pass through many hands before they're fired.  No-one is technically a military trading partner with North Korea, and yet they still end up with weapons from all over the shop.  Russia is not a military trading partner with the Taliban, and yet russian made assault rifles are their weapon of choice.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Pleeeeeeeeeeease I hope not



+1 to this.
Who would want a World War 3?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really going to be a World War if it kicks off North vs South, not in the traditional sense.  The previous World Wars happened because when it kicked off a load of old alliances were called in.  No-one is going to back North Korea in a military vs military fight against the rest of the world, not even China.  It's going to be more like a stand off.  North Korea's conventional army could be easily overwhelmed by Western forces, the reason North Korea is still about is because of the worry it has WMDs.  That's why the whole justification of Iraq was such bollocks, because the west had already shown that if a country openly admits to having WMDs that its too afraid to face them.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> It's not really going to be a World War if it kicks off North vs South, not in the traditional sense.  The previous World Wars happened because when it kicked off a load of old alliances were called in.  No-one is going to back North Korea in a military vs military fight against the rest of the world, not even China.  It's going to be more like a stand off.  North Korea's conventional army could be easily overwhelmed by Western forces, the reason North Korea is still about is because of the worry it has WMDs.  That's why the whole justification of Iraq was such bollocks, because the west had already shown that if a country openly admits to having WMDs that its too afraid to face them.



I guess your right..

Another thing that popped up in mind (no offense to Koreans I'm no racist) Question: WHAT kind of country has a war with ITSELF?


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plenty do.
though north and south Korea don't really consider themselves as the same country(heavily guarded border between the 2 letting nobody through)


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuck...this seriously sucks ass...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 23, 2010)

Kim is just ronery. thats all.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 23, 2010)

And I haven't heard any news from North Korea for a while. Well, I guess this jump starts their popular come back.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope this doesn't start anything bigger..


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are very few countries that haven't experienced civil war.  Your country is the _result_ of a civil war in the United Kingdom of the Netherlands if I remember


----------



## prowler (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Question: WHAT kind of country has a war with ITSELF?





Spoiler


----------



## injected11 (Nov 23, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been awhile since I've seen something so hilariously terrifying.


----------



## Theraima (Nov 23, 2010)

Scott-105 I agree, I too hope for nothing bigger even though this too is dumb. 

World War 3, no thanks.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

My freakin' bananas. Those_ fun facts_ about NK are horrible.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 23, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> So North finally did it huh.Honestly I really don't know what goes in the mind of these people.Can't we all just live in peace?


I couldn't tell you from experience but I think they feel threatened and they want to tee off something minor, just enough so that south feels threatened enough to retaliate so they can say that the south started it. to make them seem like the innocent ones in all this. I can't really say who started it obviously cause I wasn't there. But the south could have started it because of that "mis-hap" in the water. Or maybe no one was really doing anything and someone seen something that appeared to be hostile and saw it as a green light to open fire. I think the reason this happened is because both sides are agile and nervous. And the reason war happens is because it is thought to be easier to take things by force. but one question I have no answer to is what the hell is north korea trying to prove?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2010)

I suppose North Korea feels empowered by it's new nuclear refinement plant.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/world/as...rss&emc=rss


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

they're assholes that need my judgement


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 23, 2010)

Kim has got to go.


----------



## scrtmstr (Nov 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I suppose North Korea feels empowered by it's new nuclear refinement plant.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/world/as...rss&emc=rss


I was going to say that as well.
I think there will be a war quite soon. This has been going on for so long.
Also, there are stories of childeren being taken out of villages in NK and being used as guinea pigs (sorry for the spelling) for bioweapons and nuclear tests.
One country that's not on my holiday list...


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 23, 2010)

North K is sadistic and is blinded by elitism, then again, what else is new? Go figure. Just because they're in the area doesn't mean they are necessarily 'it'. If I live in, let's say, Japan for a week, that doesn't make me a part of Japan or even Japanese. If it's bombarding, attacking, raiding, or anything related to war... you'd think they'd be beyond the common "since it's a town in their area, that must mean they are the area, which means we can do stuff and consider it a win!".

In fantasy RPG terms - Country 1 raids towns of Country 2, Country 2 rescues people from crappy control of Country 1, asks for aid from people, no pressure, no forcing, then resorts to Country 3. Country 1 is too egotistical, and then gets beaten by Country 2 and 3. 
Granted, 3 could backstab, but if you have a common goal of 'for the people', as a leader should have, then those two would become the "best of friends". Then history repeats itself and a war breaks out after some stupid thing. At least, it seems like it could happen pretty soon. A few years, maybe months.

For example, say something about the US being murderers, you're considered an anti-American. People just don't look at the details anymore. War is murder, if you're involved and kill someone, you're a murderer. Being a hero is only sugarcoating it. And it's not the 'make love not war' crap, it's the truth. There wouldn't be any real issues of most humans weren't so damn retarded.
North Korea is just another example of that.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 23, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I hope this doesn't start anything bigger..


Apparently this has happened before, and it didn't lead to anything.  However, I'd say this incident is different because just a few days ago in the news, North Korea unveiled one of their Nuclear Facilities.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 23, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> That's why the whole justification of Iraq was such bollocks.



Read

I am not saying mistakes were not made, trust me, there where. but they still had it, and wanted more.

--

about the North, two words --Smart Bomb.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 23, 2010)

UN should just invade and free the NK citizens, Communists are too dangerous to be in power in this day and age with all these fucking nuclear weapons. KJI could just rage and order millions of missiles on the US, UK and other countries he doesn't like. The guy isn't fit to be in charge of a bakery let alone a country. "kim jong il and his father created the world and controls the weather". I wonder if he actually believes this and is clinically insane :/

No i don't know shit about politics but with the regime surely the people of NK feel they could rise up against them?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2010)

This proves nothing, it only proves that NK wants to start throwing their weight around.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> This proves nothing, it only proves that NK wants to start throwing their weight around.


and they should.

go 2012? xD


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> No i don't know shit about politics but with the regime surely the people of NK feel they could rise up against them?



The people of North Korea are properly brainwashed, until recently no one really questioned the states line, and even now most still don't. KJI isn't even the head of state, his dead father is, and worshipped as a god. Dissidents _may_ be growing in numbers but the vast majority believe the rest of the world is out to slaughter them and only the Party is stopping it from happen.

If you're really interested look up Hitchens on the subject. He may be annoyingly up his own arse, but he is an amazingly brave arse who has actually being there.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 23, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I didn't realise the citizens actually believed in and supported this crap!
They should all get on the internet and learn about real countries! Oh wait, the internet is evil and is not allowed in NK!
They'll be telling folk tales about america the mythical land of free will


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 23, 2010)

KPA is fourth largest military in the world. They also posses nuclear weapons. They are specialized in military. Invading them is no simple task. Plus China will support North Korea should UN or USA invade North Korea. Attack NK equals declaring a war against China.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2010)

So wait why does Korea come out with MMORPG's like most of the time!?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> KPA is fourth largest military in the world. They also posses nuclear weapons. They are specialized in military. Invading them is no simple task. Plus China will support North Korea should UN or USA invade North Korea. Attack NK equals declaring a war against China.




They maybe have 2/3 working warheads, and I think if they actually threatened to use them China would not support them. They wouldn't help any invasion even. China are signed up to the NNPT, and I don't really see them going against that by supporting a country that would make a first strike.

EDIT: I think you'd also be surprised how relatively weak the PRCs military is.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 23, 2010)

So South did start this under the influence of US advisers after all. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The skirmish began when Pyongyang warned the South to halt military drills in the area, according to South Korean officials. When Seoul refused and began firing artillery into disputed waters, albeit away from the North Korean shore, the North retaliated by bombarding the small island of Yeonpyeong, which houses South Korean military installations..."



North, South Korea exchange fire; 2 marines killed


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

clownb said:
			
		

> So South did start this under the influence of US advisers after all.



The North is constantly running drills, but the south aren't allowed to at all?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 23, 2010)

Baba Vanga predicted that WW3 would begin in November this year.
Could this be a sign?

Also...


Spoiler


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Question: WHAT kind of country has a war with ITSELF?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_civil_wars


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Baba Vanga predicted that WW3 would begin in November this year.
> Could this be a sign?



No.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 23, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> EDIT: I think you'd also be surprised how relatively weak the PRCs military is.


I am a Chinese, and I can tell you, PRC is no where near weak. I know it may sound bias but PRC is really strong. Not in their military technology, but war strategy and morality. Many western war strategy originated from China.

Signing a NNPT does not mean Chinese will ignore North Korea. PRC does not want any democratic country near its border.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they can pull out of the NNPT given 3 months notice, but I don't think they would, seeing as so would Japan. Would they rather have a Nuclear Japan? That is probably what would happen if NK keeps on making veiled threats, and especially if they made a real one of using a nuke.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 23, 2010)

It's only a matter of time till North Korea collapses. The county is in economic ruin. This shelling is a weak attempt to extort money from the rest of the world. China is bankrolling the regime because they don't want millions of people running across their boarders but the regime is collapsing from the inside.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno about that, Ramirez can do everything.


----------



## Social0 (Nov 23, 2010)

those toy soldiers marching in large numbers scare me


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 23, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing weak about a country with over a billion people and a giant industrial base to arm them. Not to mention their control of strategic materials like rare earth elements. That doesn't mean though that China isn't vulnerable from within and has severe economic vulnerabilities. they are fully aware of that fact hence the lack of freedom.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

Pliskron, yeah probably a bad choice of words. Not as strong as you'd expect maybe?


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 23, 2010)

I do not think the U.S. should get themselves involved in this situation because China has N.Korea's back.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 23, 2010)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> I do not think the U.S. should get themselves involved in this situation because China has N.Korea's back.


South Korea is an economic and military power house. They can take care of themselves. They'd roll over the North because the North lack food to feed an army in the field and fuel to move troops. The only problem is the South doesn't want to deal with the collateral damage.


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 23, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got some of the idea correct my friend, but the media screwed you up a bit and including others. N-Korea does all this stuff (but im not sure about this one) to show the rest of the world that they can live on their own. They don't want to be surrounded by heavily forced miltiary on the borders and being watched. They want to support themself by making nuclear powerplants for the people, able to live a "normal" life for the citizens. They don't even have internet for godsakes. They want to basically show rest of the world they can handle on their own, I mean all they've been getting are food. All the military stuff they developed and stuff like nuclear related thing were all made by them. Not by sharing ideas with other nations.

Anyways, I know all this because my father visted N-Korea for a buisness trip. He asked a bunch of the citizens and the military leaders or w/e. They even did a documentary of how N-Korean's live in one of the S-Korea Tv show lol.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 23, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it may be true,like I mentioned, China supports N.Korea so if S.Korea did decide to fight back they have to deal with China too which in term,knowing the U.S. , will support the South and then boom another WW.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> They want to support themself by making nuclear powerplants for the people, able to live a "normal" life for the citizens. They don't even have internet for godsakes. They want to basically show rest of the world they can handle on their own, I mean all they've been getting are food. All the military stuff they developed and stuff like nuclear related thing were all made by them. Not by sharing ideas with other nations.



They are currently using obsolete MAGNOX and old soviet technology in the nuclear sphere. And developing MAGNOX further. Well that's an old UK tech not home grown North Korean. And everything made and researched and developed by them except for when the Iranians help? And I really don't believe that their scientists don't have at least very censored internet access of some kind, even if it's a case of going to someone and saying "we want all available scientific papers on x" and getting printouts.

EDIT: And wouldn't been able to feed your own people be a better show of been able to stand on their own two feet than developing missiles, warheads, and maintaining a penis extension large military?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There was more condemnation of North Korea from Russia, EU and the UK, *although China - the North's main ally - refused to apportion blame.
> 
> A spokesman for the Chinese foreign ministry said that both countries should "do more to contribute to peace".*
> 
> ...



source

See what I mean. China is getting more reasonable all the time over this shit. Not too long ago they would have sided with the North and shouted down any of the other responses even if there was 100% definitive proof that the North where at fault. Now it's not picking sides. I think they are maybe starting to get worried about their eccentric acquaintance. If only for what they might pull them into.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2010)

Nk is going to get what they deserve.. again.. and again...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this but the only way to get rid I'd this problem is annexation by one of the Koreas through war against eacho other.
Sad to say but its true, sure it will be extremely bloody but it will be the only way to end this mess.


----------



## Advi (Nov 23, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to say this but the only way to get rid I'd this problem is annexation by one of the Koreas through war against eacho other.
> Sad to say but its true, sure it will be extremely bloody but it will be the only way to end this mess.


Not to worry. With all of their Starcraft prowess, the South Koreans won't have any trouble at all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Question: WHAT kind of country has a war with ITSELF?


:facepalm:

Ooh, I dunno, it's a total mystery.

Was that a serious question?


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> WHAT kind of country has a war with ITSELF?


I thought they were separated now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A friend of mine is Korean, but he moved to America right around when South Korea lost a ship, his parents had enough.


----------



## default2k (Nov 23, 2010)

World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.


If it was in a Call of Duty video game.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.



If you truly think that, then you have absolutely NO concept of what War is.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 23, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.



No it would be fucking terrible, but probably very needed. We have no real predators and need a culling at the moment.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or he could just enjoy death.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

Trolls gonna troll, @#^&^$.
World War 3 is bound to happen but hoping for it is complete retardation


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 24, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.



Really? If WW3 did happen, it'd be almost instantly over once SOMEONE decides to drop anything nuclear related.

Grow up.


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would pretty damn awesome.........I think.


----------



## Midna (Nov 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> World War III would be pretty awesome IMO.


Ladies and gentlemen, showcased here is the effect of Call of Duty on the youth of today.

If I still had any hope for this generation, it would be gone now.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow...
People are actually falling for a easy troll?

Sad, sad, sad...


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wow...
> People are actually falling for a easy troll?
> 
> Sad, sad, sad...



Indeed. I could see through that from across the room...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope this does not lead to anything bigger.  As for you guys that think war is cool, I understand some of you may be young, but please do some reading about the horrors of war.  The loss of life and broken family's left behind.  Children killed in something they had no hand in or understand.  These as well as many more i could put here are very real.  Think of it this way, Every war leaves a scar on humanity.


----------



## redact (Nov 24, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> World War 3 would be pretty awesome IMO.


somebody needs to smack you upside the head


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 24, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say it they seem not to get that a world war affects everyone shortages in food raw material and may other factors you don't want to live  in a World war   bu to be honest a world war seem very impossible to happen due to the fact that there nukes now and the mutual assure destruction prevents anyone from trying anything large scale


----------



## Advi (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wow...
> People are actually falling for a easy troll?
> 
> Sad, sad, sad...


let's let them figure that out for themselves :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2010)

How about we just get back to the topic.


----------



## sanity (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone hear about the Baba Vanga predictions? Its starting to freak me out... 
http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 24, 2010)

sanity said:
			
		

> anyone hear about the Baba Vanga predictions? Its starting to freak me out...
> http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php
> QUOTE2010: *World War 3 begins in November 2010*. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.


....


----------



## campbell00 (Nov 24, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I agree with you on this one point, this kind of mindset has been around since WWI. War wasn't brutal and horrible; it was adventurous, romantic, and exhilarating. All of that changed, however, about a month into it when people actually started fighting!

But yes, obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Goli (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> sanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
*is creeped out*
Also, some of the other predictions are so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Someone should do a separate thread for people to discuss them.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 24, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> The North is constantly running drills, but the south aren't allowed to at all?


Any military is free to practice reasonable and legitimate drills, but I am suggesting that at the behest of US advisers, South may have used this one as an intentional provocation and pretext for goading North into a response that would subsequently be demonized as the source of aggression.  This is nothing new as far as deceptive US strategies for starting wars go.  I'm not the only one who thinks this either.  Earlier today, Ron Paul proposed more or less the same theory


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 24, 2010)

sanity said:
			
		

> anyone hear about the Baba Vanga predictions? Its starting to freak me out...
> http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php



I..... should NOT HAVE CLICKED THAT DAMN LINK.

Freaked out like crazy.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 24, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> sanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be stupid man. The women was illiterate and even Bulgarians with yokel accents couldn't understand her. So the noises she made in here recordings can be decided to mean anything you want, especially after the fact. Prophets only ever get things right after they happen, never before hand.


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 24, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> sanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's some pretty crazy shit right there, but a lot of it seems so retarded like that disease that ages people in seconds and how people find a cure for anything. Even her prediction about the twin towers, the only thing that made sense was the steel bird but everything else was bullshit. Don't believe a word of this old hag and just take some deep breaths to calm your mind.


----------



## sanity (Nov 24, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Porygon-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well theres insane diseases like Harlequin ichthyosis so something that turns you old doesnt seem that far off.


----------



## monkat (Nov 24, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Porygon-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that I'm buying any of this crap (although with mandatory conscription in the USA, I'm none too content with the idea that it's possible), but aging and growing older are different things. In seconds, you lose your hair, and your skin becomes saggy and unhealthy.

...severe radiation?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 24, 2010)

Nah, radiation sickness isn't that quick. If the radiation was that strong you'd be dead, not aged.


----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Nah, radiation sickness isn't that quick. If the radiation was that strong you'd be dead, not aged.


The human body is a mysterious thing.  It can react to certain chemical within seconds.  Allergic reaction happens in seconds that can make the entire body transform.  Diseases are becoming stronger and stronger these days... who knows, one day we may even have a "perfect" disease.


----------



## kai445 (Nov 24, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> So err are they wanting to be starting a war on the Southern Koreans? NK isn't exactly anyone's friend I wonder if any other countries will respond and step in.



North and South Korea have been at war for over sixty years and are to this day.

Nothing to start, just finish.


----------



## petspaps (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok i read that stuff and well honestly it kinda fits with some of nostradamus's predictions but yer i can't sorta believe that crap. Honestly im gonna go with einstein if this does result in world war 3 then the fourth world war will be fought with rocks.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 24, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> The human body is a mysterious thing.  It can react to certain chemical within seconds.  Allergic reaction happens in seconds that can make the entire body transform.
> 
> Allergic reactions are an over the top immune reaction, it's actually you're body that fucks you up in seconds not the chemical.
> 
> QUOTEDiseases are becoming stronger and stronger these days... who knows, one day we may even have a "perfect" disease.



So is medicine. Now if only we learned not to waste good drugs as a panacea for the hypochondriac masses the diseases wouldn't be such a worry. And the killer viruses and bacteria are actually really bad at their job. They are parasites that kills they're hosts so an evolutionary dead end in the long run.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 24, 2010)

Virus mutation occurs because medicine advances.  This will always keep happening.  A virus to kill us all will eventually come.  We just have to wait patiently.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope this isn't WWIII. I agree with Einstein.



			
				Albert Einstein said:
			
		

> I know not of which weapons World War Three will be fought, but I know that World War Four will be fought with sticks and stones.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 24, 2010)

A complete map of the shelling

Also....
Kim jong-il is demanding full settlement of the island to NK....
.... Face it people, this is going to become the second  Korean war.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 24, 2010)

One thing that really bugs me, is why South Korea choose to held their naval practice and fire test shots near the North Korea's coast? 

I'm not saying North Korea is innocent here, but South Korea also shares responsibilities over this. Apparently western countries want to put the blame solely on North Korea. Overall, I agreed what the Russian said, "it needs to be taken care of in political or diplomatic way, not through an act of violence".


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

Bah, shit will happen one of these years. I hope not in my generation


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, with the "holy war" already being fought for a while by terrorists, and North Korea beginning a war (or continueing, w/e, they are attacking)..

I'd say, WWIII is around the corner.

EDIT: Oh, and about that Baba Vanga link, do you reaaaally think "muslims" can take over europe? I don't think they can do any more then a terrorist attack once in a while, they are pussys who don't fight like a man and go into war.

Because if they did, they would be wiped from the earth by any modern western army.


----------



## sanity (Nov 24, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Well, with the "holy war" already being fought for a while by terrorists, and North Korea beginning a war (or continueing, w/e, they are attacking)..
> 
> I'd say, WWIII is around the corner.
> 
> ...


well it said the whole Northern hemisphere would die off, so europe would be pretty empty.
The predictions are pretty skeptical, but if she gets this WWIII thing right in the next few days... Oh god we're in for hell


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Well, with the "holy war" already being fought for a while by terrorists, and North Korea beginning a war (or continueing, w/e, they are attacking)..
> 
> I'd say, WWIII is around the corner.
> 
> ...


she also has communism and russia taking over everything

I can create a list of predictions also using some creativity doesnt mean a dam thing though
btw alot of sources have it as may of this year when WWIII was supposed to happen, but alot of people started editing it after what happened today to show nov instead


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 24, 2010)

Gosh, so many uneducated and racist comments here.
For sure we will not have world war III, because A) 90% of the Muslims don't like War, Terror and idiotism (like 95% of the Europeans and lets say 60% of US. Americans) and B) North-Korea is not a real problem for the south-korean/american/japanese/european army, which will attack, if north-korea goes on to play the big boy. China will accept this as a step to defend south-korea, but for sure first a lot of diplomacy and talks, but if this doesn't work....this army's will attack.


We live in a world where people and nations talk with each other instead of attacking and making war, today the world is connected and people have friends in the whole world, but if some nations don't play this game, its getting dangerous for them (Iran,USA,North-Korea etc.).


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2010)

I can totally see the point of the new 360 game due in 5 months. "Home Front".


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 24, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I can totally see the point of the new 360 game due in 5 months. "Home Front".


----------



## megawalk (Nov 24, 2010)

well. once this is over i think we might be getting another Call of Duty.
and it might also be the longest Call of Duty then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you get "The" joke right ?
about korea killing each other


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Face it people, this is going to become the second  Korean war.



It's still the first one, there was never a truce.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



correct.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 24, 2010)

sanity said:
			
		

> anyone hear about the Baba Vanga predictions? Its starting to freak me out...
> http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php



crazy person making shit up


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> sanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is scary


----------



## monkat (Nov 24, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Well, with the "holy war" already being fought for a while by terrorists, and North Korea beginning a war (or continueing, w/e, they are attacking)..
> 
> I'd say, WWIII is around the corner.
> 
> ...



Taking over Europe can mean a bunch of different things - no one said anything about fortified Arab military advancements.

I don't know how it is where you are, but in the Romantic Europe, muslim populations are (legally) growing at an amazing rate, and, at least in France, the muslim children tend to violently lash out due to not being, or not wanting to be, accepted into Western culture.


----------



## kai445 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> .... Face it people, this is going to become the second  Korean war.



Not the "second" Korean war. Still a continuation of the first, which never ended.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, SK is deporting troops on islands that are bordering NK.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11836194

Theres also been a leaked image of NK's shelling route.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Well, with the "holy war" already being fought for a while by terrorists, and North Korea beginning a war (or continueing, w/e, they are attacking)..
> 
> I'd say, WWIII is around the corner.
> 
> ...


Stop ostracizing an entire religion for the actions of of a few crazy assholes.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Nov 25, 2010)

For those speculating the Third World War, end them. 

Over NORTH KOREA? Seriously?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 25, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may not be over NORTH KOREA, but it could mean the start of a real war.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

O come on just war already... the tension is killing me!

Its like a bad movie where you expect it to happen but it jsut doesnt and yuo keep waiting and when it happens, its a flop


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> O come on just war already... the tension is killing me!
> 
> Its like a bad movie where you expect it to happen but it jsut doesnt and yuo keep waiting and when it happens, its a flop


Fuck you.
Why the fuck would you want war? 
Idiot.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google sarcasm. Idiot

But the one thing Im not sarcastic about is that teh tension is in fact killing me, this issue needs to dealt with asap otherwise war will be inevitable with very very bad results worldwide


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Google sarcasm. Idiot


Because everyone can tell if someone is being sarcastic over the Internet.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but when I think theyre being an idiot I post something like "I hope you were being sarcastic and making a joke"


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 26, 2010)

at the end of the 3rd world war
goodbye ALL!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't go saying, "Oh I hope the war will be here already, and when it comes, I hope it won't flop!"
Sarcastic, a joke, or just serious, you just don't.

And btw, your reaction didn't seem very sarcastic to me, just childish and naive.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats a whole lot of prejudice right there isnt it?

Because you dont consider it a joke or sarcastic (sarcasm doesnt have to be perceived funny save the person making the sarcastic comment) its not right? Wait.... isnt that the whole issue with countries like NK where 1 man punishes those who dont think like him? GG!

Think broader and let people have their comment, and if you can think like that come back when you have grown up and understand that your view on things dont mean anything to most of the people on the bulk of this planet.

Thank you! GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I'd say in a topic "Well, those jews surely deserved what happened to them in WW II", sarcastic or not, people should just let me have my comment?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very much so, its called freedom of speech, your dutch... you should know all about freedom. Geert Wilders for example is a good one for that. Sure he rages on  and on about the same shit every day, but he's allowed isnt he?
Just because YOU care doesnt mean I care. WWII is also a good example, I have lost family in it and sure it sucked overall but I couldnt care less anymore, its done its over etc. Why shouldnt I be free to say this? Are you going to limit my freedom of speech to what you find acceptable?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't care at all about what other people think?
And LOL Geert Wilders.. Do people really take him serious in other countries? He's just a big joke, and everyone in his party seem to be criminals lol.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont put words in my mouth thank you very much. I didnt say I never cared I said that I might not care. If someone preaches to me about any religion I do not care what they say. If someone gives me the heads up about an awesome game coming up then I do care.
In the end this goes both ways. Im allowed to say what I want due to freedom of speech and Im allowed to care about what I want due to having the right of expression. 
Wilders is in a sense a frontier person like Pim Fortuyn was before him. Not because of what he says but the fact that he says what he wants to say and not care about others opinions. 

The fact that you fight my freedom of speech and expression really shows you as someone who is a pro for dictatorship.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes but I wasn't fighting your freedom of speech, I was just calling you an idiot because you made a rather tasteless comment (IMO).


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Yes but I wasn't fighting your freedom of speech, I was just calling you an idiot because you made a rather tasteless comment (IMO).



Calling me an idiot for something I said without knowing the full meaning behind it does sound like someone doing it, but thats up to you to either accept or not.

In the end Id like to make clear that I do not wish war on this topic nor do I wish war with NK. 

Dictatorship is wrong on too many levels (as previous discussion noted) and should be eradicated from history. 
Darwanism is the way to rule


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Dictatorship is wrong on too many levels (as previous discussion noted) and should be eradicated from history.
> *Darwanism is the way to rule*


That is an idea/observation, not a way to govern. Either way, if that is what you believe in, it happens regardless of human interaction.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can rule pretty easily with it, its a complex idea but I worked it out on paper once with a friend of mine, basicly a combination of darwanism+communism with a dash of capitalism and a snuff of dictatorship.... it was quite fun

EDIT: Dictatorship woudl in this case actually work and not be very bad, trust me


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until it appears to actually work somewhere, I will only look at your post with minor disdain. I just have a hard time believing that a Dictatorship will work out with a human being (other than Mr. House) at the "throne".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 26, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, the both of you, shut up and take it to PM. Discuss the topic at hand. I don't want to pick over pages of posts to find just bits of on-topic posts.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Seriously, the both of you, shut up and take it to PM. Discuss the topic at hand. I don't want to pick over pages of posts to find just bits of on-topic posts.


Relax, I think they're done. Besides, what more is there to discuss. Most of the good stuff has already been posted, and in the case of war, it will warrant a whole new topic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 26, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This page might be the first to be updated before a topic is made if things escalate further.


----------



## reiragna1234 (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope the tension between this two nation will be lessen soon.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's definitely possible. Though I do [hope] think they're done.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Nov 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> It may not be over NORTH KOREA, but it could mean the start of a real war.



Because of/over, same thing. What countries would ally themselves with North fucking Korea? We aren't starting anything because of North Korea.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 28, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> What countries would ally themselves with North fucking Korea?



Actually I have been thinking about this for a few days, with everyone talking this might actually "start" WW3 I have put together a list of allies and the axis.

Allies:                                          
United States of America               
Canada                                       
Mexico*                                       
Israel                                          
Europe**, ***                                    
Republic of China a.k.a Taiwan                          
Japan                                          
Egypt 

*=if Mexico survives all of the drug cartel crap
**=if France decides to get involved
***= depending on the conditions of each European country.

Axis:
Peoples republic of China
Turkey
North Korea
Iran
Saudi Arabia
Venezuela
Gaza
West Bank




It's interesting to note that cuba will actively avoid going to war this time around, and there is a chance Russia will try to avoid war all together, if there able to pull it off, Russia will make a fortune and then there is a chance that they will try to go for a communist regime again.

Another interesting note is this, if the united states actually let's loose, and put's no restrictions on the army. Then they can let loose the weapons that they have been working on @ Area 51 for the last few decades, and it could all be done quite quick, but if they do not let loose, then there is the chance that the war will drag on for some time, and also the possibility that we lose our super power status.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Axis:
> Peoples republic of China
> *Turkey*
> North Korea
> ...


...What?
How is Turkey hostile besides invading N.Cyprus?


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 30, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is turkey  there ?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

Also Republic of China (Taiwan) cannot wage a war against PRC (China). Taiwanese got their own political affairs, government corruption going on and their military is too depended on USA.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, Turkey is in NATO...


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 30, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that list was supposed to be a list of possible governments going to war and which side they where on, I am not saying that ROC is going to take on PRC by themselves, i think you might have misinterpreted the post.


----------

